# BMQ in  4 days



## Cougar (29 Jul 2004)

hey everybody, ill be goin to Chilliwack for my BMQ on the 2nd, i was wondering about the stuff to bring.. do we just bring everything they gave us? any advice about this training in general will be helpful.. thx


----------



## mclipper (29 Jul 2004)

Didn't you get joining instructions from your unit?  If not, give them a call and ask for some.  Your joining instructions should have a kit list.


----------



## Cougar (29 Jul 2004)

I did.. i got a kit list.. but there are so many abbreviations on it.. and I don't understand half of the list...


----------



## Sundborg (29 Jul 2004)

Cougar said:
			
		

> I did.. i got a kit list.. but there are so many abbreviations on it.. and I don't understand half of the list...



Well why don't you give us a few of those abbriviations so we can help you?


----------



## Freight_Train (29 Jul 2004)

Cougar said:
			
		

> hey everybody, ill be goin to Chilliwack for my BMQ on the 2nd, i was wondering about the stuff to bring.. do we just bring everything they gave us? any advice about this training in general will be helpful.. thx


Hey Couger,
I have a couple of questions for you:
1.  What unit are you from?
2.  When did you finalize your paperwork and get sworn in?
Greg


----------



## Cougar (29 Jul 2004)

Freight_Train said:
			
		

> Cougar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey Greg, 

im from 12 field med, and i just got my paperwork yesteraday.. sworn in a month ago or so..


----------



## Freight_Train (29 Jul 2004)

When did you finish everything (Medical, CFAT, Fitness test, etc)?  The reason I ask is that I was hoping to get into BMQ this summer and was under the impression that summer BMQ's all started in mid June and July.  I was not aware, or told that they were running another in August.  I am a little frustrated as I have completed everything and have been told my unit (Rocky Mtn Rangers) is in receipt of my file and am wondering why I was not at least offered the opportunity to go.
Thanks for the info,
Greg


----------



## yot (29 Jul 2004)

hey Cougar, we are in the same unit 

I am not able to do the Aug 2nd bmq... because I have final exam on Aug 10th  

anyway, see u on Sept in unit  ;D


----------



## Private Jimbo (29 Jul 2004)

Hey , Im getting all my instructions today, and am heading out to BMQ in chilliwack on 3rd.   If you want me to ask them about anythign just post in the next 2 hours, ill try and ask them about the abbreviations, and hopefully be able to help.


----------



## Cougar (29 Jul 2004)

Private Jimbo said:
			
		

> Hey , Im getting all my instructions today, and am heading out to BMQ in chilliwack on 3rd.     If you want me to ask them about anythign just post in the next 2 hours, ill try and ask them about the abbreviations, and hopefully be able to help.




thx heres the stuff i don't get: 
t-shrts, OD x4
rucksack with complete valise
PT gear incl swimsuit
wash basin

so private jimbo wut unit are you from?


----------



## yot (29 Jul 2004)

how many OD tee do u have? I got only 3... but why there is X3 for OD tee


----------



## Cougar (29 Jul 2004)

yot said:
			
		

> how many OD tee do u have? I got only 3... but why there is X3 for OD tee



yah i got 3 of those green t-shirts too.. ha i even got 4 combat shirt. but 2 combat pants :-\ .. im pretty sure im missing some gears


----------



## yot (29 Jul 2004)

lol.... I got 3X combat pants, 3X OD Tee, and 3X combat shirt..

do you guys know how to polish the boots... if there is a step tell me.. I have no idea how to polish my boots...
also, after polish, will it be shiny or what?! or stay the same?


----------



## Private Jimbo (29 Jul 2004)

Im in the Seaforth highlanders, army grunt   I only got 3x OD t-shirt, rucksack is that backpack which you gotta put together, and valise is the bag for your sleeping bag. guess you just bring your own swim suit, and wash basin..... umm ill check lol.

I think you gotta get one of those polish brushes, and rub it in polish and then rub it on the boot, then just take cloth and spit shine . OK.. I dont really know, but if they arent done properly im sure they will tell you nicely how to do them lol

and crap, i just spilled juice on the keyboard...


----------



## SFontaine (29 Jul 2004)

I'm getting my travel orders tommorow and leaving 6 AM on Monday.


----------



## dutchie (29 Jul 2004)

Bring your own swim trunks, but don't bring a washbasin...they'll get you one.

Bring PT gear (unit shorts and shirt, and running shoes). If you don't have unit shirt/shorts, bring something reasonable - no knee length 'yo homey' shorts, and no "I'd rather be masterbating" shirts.

Boot polishing will be taught to you, and you'll get lots of practice.

BUT YOU SHOULD BE CHECKING WITH YOUR UNIT FOR THIS STUFF.
If they tell you different, obviously disregard my advice.

Good luck, and have fun


----------



## Eowyn (29 Jul 2004)

yot said:
			
		

> do you guys know how to polish the boots... if there is a step tell me.. I have no idea how to polish my boots...
> also, after polish, will it be shiny or what?! or stay the same?



"I think you gotta get one of those polish brushes, and rub it in polish and then rub it on the boot, then just take cloth and spit shine . OK.. I dont really know, but if they arent done properly im sure they will tell you nicely how to do them lol"

You don't spit shine combat boots, just a brush shine.  Add polish with a brush, then buff it up with the brush.


----------



## Private Jimbo (31 Jul 2004)

How you guys getting to Chilliwack? and do you have to wear combats? or civilian clothes?


----------



## SFontaine (31 Jul 2004)

I'm taxing from my house to the bus depot, busing from the bus depot to the ferries, then busing from Tsawassan to downtown Van then transferring to the Chilliwack bus.


----------



## yot (31 Jul 2004)

there is no bus to take you all to Chilliwack?!


----------



## Private Jimbo (1 Aug 2004)

Im only one going from the seaforths, so I go and take a nice greyhound and taxi.  Not a big deal tho well all get there... hopefully lol.

Btw, did your unit get a bus to go?? cause i should hitch a ride


----------



## Troopasaurus (1 Aug 2004)

Hey guys, I will be on the Aug 2nd course to. I'm in the Royal Westminster Regiment i know that all the members of our regiment that are going on the course are providing their own transportation. Anyways the course should be good, see you all there or catch me on MSN before we go (msn addy is in my profile)


----------



## Limpy (1 Aug 2004)

Firstly, Pte. Jimbo welcome to my marry little hell called Chilliwack Summer Training Center. I've been f***ing the dog here for a month now on BMQ and I am on time off between BMQ and SQ. Well it's hot there. It's even hotter still when you don the NBC warfare suite and gas mask. Ok, bring 2 shaving kits. One for morning inspections the other is the one you use and for the field. There is a postion that you will have to do once called course senior. His job is to make sure every time your platoon forms up to go somewhere that all recruits are accounted for. He makes sure that the standards are the same for everyone. He insures that everyone meets there timings 5 minutes early. He does all this by delegating to the section seniors so don't go room by room to pass on instructions as they come down just call in your section seniors and tell them what is the standard or timing. Always listen to the course seniors for his word is the word of the Marching NCO. Also don't call members of the Royal Canadian Arty Corporal or Master Corporal they are (Master)Bombardiers. It's funny watching someone get jacked up for calling a Bombardier Corporal.


----------



## Limpy (1 Aug 2004)

Hey AI do you know MCpl's MacKenna and Singer.


----------



## Private Jimbo (1 Aug 2004)

Hey Limpy .

thanks for the heads up, ill bring my extra shaving kit, and try to remember to be a good course senior. Most likely tho , i will end up calling a bombardier a corporal tho, just cause  i wont remember when im dead tired lol.  Hope you enjoy SQ , hopefully i will be able to do that in september.


----------



## yot (1 Aug 2004)

lol right now, I still can't remember everytime to call them as "sir" or their rank.


----------



## Limpy (1 Aug 2004)

Oh I almost forgot, your first classroom classes are going to be "death by power point". The classrooms have comfortable chairs and are airconditioned. DO NOT FALL ASLEEP! Your day will start around 0500 and won't end till about 2300. You will become "sleep f***ed". Stay awake take lots of notes it helps to stay awake. Also, coffee. It helps.


----------



## Cougar (1 Aug 2004)

Private Jimbo said:
			
		

> How you guys getting to Chilliwack? and do you have to wear combats? or civilian clothes?



my instructions were to wear full uniform.. im not sure what that is.. but full uniform.. also my unit, the 12th med.. we get a bus to chilliwack.. btw.. im more of a lazy shaver.. do u need to be super clean.. all i plan to bring is a blade..


----------



## Limpy (1 Aug 2004)

It is against Army rules not to shave every day. You will shave with your 15 minutes in the morning before P.T. or there will be consequences. If you fail to shave well the day you go to the gas hut you'll know it and understand one of the reasons why the Army has you shave.


----------



## Troopasaurus (1 Aug 2004)

Hey, no i do not know those Mcpl's but i do know a MCpl Midan who i heard would be instructing... anyway ill have my electric shaver for the base stuff and a razor etc for the field... I'm kinda already used to inspections (cadet for 4 years) but that was cadets and this is the army... do you know a Pte Montgomery limpy? he's from the same town as me, if so let him know im coming


----------



## Limpy (1 Aug 2004)

Ya I know Montgomery. He' s in 1 section with me. Good guy. He got drunk and hurled onto his bed the morning after a bunch of us got drunk.


----------



## Private Jimbo (1 Aug 2004)

Morning , jeeze, I really need to just get there.  Too excited.  Limpy when your talking about taking notes , do we have to take any writing equipment or do they supply us some.  didnt see it on paper, but yea , dont want to find out I didnt look hard enough.



			
				Limpy said:
			
		

> He got drunk and hurled onto his bed the morning after a bunch of us got drunk.



I hope he remembered to shave..... and where you guys go to drink? in town?


----------



## Troopasaurus (1 Aug 2004)

Man, i wish i was there to see that... o well, sounds like this should be some good times.


----------



## NavyGrunt (1 Aug 2004)

They provide you with everything you need for class.


----------



## D-n-A (1 Aug 2004)

For all you guys in Chilliwack an going there.

1 Platoon > all of you  ;D


----------



## yot (1 Aug 2004)

Good Luck guys, have fun! see you a month later!


----------



## SFontaine (2 Aug 2004)

See you all in a month  ;D


----------



## Pugnacious (2 Aug 2004)

DUDE! I just heard your heading to one of the courses!
And you all kitted up. 
Way cool!
About freeking time eh? LOL!
Let me know how things go...I'm right behind yah.

Cheers!
P.


----------



## Limpy (2 Aug 2004)

As for good times, prepare to take alot of sh*t before having fun. Also I doubt an electric razor will do for morning inspections on your face and in the drawer


----------



## NavyGrunt (2 Aug 2004)

Half the fun is going through the crap with your buddies......


----------



## Pugnacious (2 Aug 2004)

I tell yah it sure would have been nice to have a buddy to stand around with when I was waiting  for the person who was supposted to meet me at the armores for recruitment, and didn't show, and didn't bother to leave a message on my voice mail telling me that he wasn't going to show.

Thats 250kms of driving I didn't need to do today. :rage:
Not keeping appointments...not very proffesional.

P.


----------



## yot (3 Aug 2004)

I had experienced that before when I drove 1.5hrs to Chilliwack from Vancouver... and no one showed up there for that appointment...


----------



## Pugnacious (3 Aug 2004)

Oh yah Yot I remember you saying something about that a while back...that person was at some golf game I believe?
I think the big mix up in my case was it being "BC day", which is a Prov' holiday here, but then again isn't the DND Federal?
Oh well anyway, even though a phone call would have been nice, I'll keep trying...I'm sure this is only a first of many hurdles.

Cheers!
P.


----------

